# QSW rear diff ratio



## greengti81 (Jul 11, 2007)

What is the ratio for the rear diff on a Quantum Syncro Wagon? Thanks


----------



## smidi (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi, 
the QSW rear diff ratio is 4,111. 
Smidi


----------

